# ArborDay Trees - Any Experience?



## computeruser (Dec 20, 2006)

I am looking to do a bit of very small-scale urban reforesting at the historic cemetery I've been working on cleaning up. We're planning on starting in Spring 2007 and have three sides of a 10 acre square property to replant, as well as along driveways and in a couple other spots. Because I'm on a very limited budget for my reforestation efforts, buying large trees is out of the question. I stumbled across the ArborDay Foundation's online Tree Store and their prices seem reasonable for the little baby trees they sell, especially for ArborDay Foundation members.

Has anyone had any experience in dealing with them as a tree source? Any words of advice or caution? Any other sources I should be considering instead?


----------



## Husky137 (Dec 20, 2006)

They are tiny and seem to arrive just when you don't have any time to deal with planting them.


----------



## okietreedude1 (Dec 20, 2006)

You might try looking for a bare root nursery. 

Bare root stock is way cheaper that b/b or potted material. Call now as supplies may be running low.

do a search on 'cold stream farms'. they are up north (minnesota?) and may have something.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 21, 2006)

Husky137 said:


> They are tiny and seem to arrive just when you don't have any time to deal with planting them.



Yeah, their little "10 free trees" trees are small. But they claim to have bare root stuff 2-4' depending on species, for very low prices.


OTD: thanks for the link!


----------



## gumneck (Dec 21, 2006)

How about Musser(sp?) Forests? I've bought bareroot from them before. The bald cypress I bought were the smallest caliper stock for that variety(therefore the cheapest).


----------



## treeseer (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd look in the local forest and with permission dig/bareroot small trees.

i barerooted a 13' liriodendron yesterday.

NADF stock is fine but it's a long wait, and they are more prone to damage if folks can't see them well.


----------



## rebelman (Dec 22, 2006)

The ARbor day trees do better if you follow the instructions I've seen. Let them set up in a roomy pot for a year, then put them in a permanent location. Remember, mulch in an over large area to allow for future root growth. Also keep in mind the amount of sunlight, are they understory, full sun, etc? Just a few things to consider.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Dec 23, 2006)

May also check with your state Dept of Natural Resources. Here in Missouri, residents can order bareroot stock from many varietys. Very small (most), and very inexpensive. Check to see if your state does the same thing.


----------



## ddhlakebound (Dec 23, 2006)

I took a look at the Michigan DNR site, and didnt see any programs like we have here. That doesn't mean they dont have something similar, just that I couldn't find it during a brief look. 

Here's a link to Missouri's program. 

http://www.mdc.mo.gov/forest/nursery/seedling/


----------



## Quercus34 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have used Forest Farm in OR before and their prices are good for potted stock. They are a great source for uncommon trees. There shipping and service has been great. Don't buy the "oversized" plants as they tend to be very root bound.

Nature Hills in NE is a good source for bare root stock. I've never used them but others have recommended them.


----------



## kyle1! (Jan 8, 2007)

*I buy from here*

Here in IA I buy from Kelly Tree farm. 

http://www.kellytreefarm.com/catalog.html

Their plants have a much larger root mass then compared to the state DNR forestry trees. I planted around 100 or so oaks, shrubs, norway spruce and 80-90% releafed the second year with my poor maintenance program. I ordered another 100 or so this year to fill in my chainsaw activity area.

Brian


----------



## theXman (Jan 8, 2007)

100% of the evergreen conifers I've ever bought from Arbor Day die, because they ship them at the wrong time, just before winter.

1/3 of the deciduous tree from them die.

And I'm talking death before they ever grow any.

Some are dead or about dead when they arrive.

And I'm good with keeping things alive.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 20, 2007)

UPDATE:

I ordered a couple dozen trees of various hardwood species. They only cost me $100 total, shipped, so it will be interesting to see how many I can keep alive. Most are supposed to be 2-4', shipped bareroot. I suspect that they'll arrive in about a month's time.

Incidentally, I've had surprisingly good luck with their "10 Free Trees" deals, where the trees are no more than 1' tall. Potted for a year or two, they generally survive and transplant OK.


----------



## Dixie1 (Sep 28, 2007)

does your state forestry service have a seedling store? our state does. very, very resonable prices and they are grown locally so they are already a little more acclimated to our climate. you can buy in very large quantities too. they are the same size as the ones from the Arbor Day store, but cheaper. you also have the option of picking them up so you don't have to pay for shipping. i have potted up these and the ones i received free from arbor day and they have all grown quite well. the dogwoods have actually done incredible. if the small size doesn't bother you, go for it.


----------

